# Sticky  Manual Trans Shifter Knob links



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am just collecting information as someone asked and I did not have a good post to refer them to. If you have a decent link to add to these, let me know.

Manual Trans Shifter Knob links:

*How-To: Replace pressed on shift knobs!
FS: Aluminum MTX Shifter Knobs
Group Buy: Aluminum Shifter Knob








Gen1, 1.4t Aftermarket shift knob. Chevy Cruze


I have a 2014 1.4t, and my shift knob started to look very worn out. I looked here and everywhere, and I couldn't find a cheap good shift knob that fits our reverse lockout. After not finding much, I removed my shift knob and bought several until I found this one on Amazon and it fit like a...




www.cruzetalk.com




*








Shift Knob Replacement - Possible or Not?


Hey there! So I've searched through the forums about this thing and I keep seeing yes and no. I have a 2013 Chevy Cruze LS and I would like to remove and replace the shift knob. According to others, they've managed to accomplish it and others they're stuck with a spinning knob or just can't get...




www.cruzetalk.com












how to remove shift knob on manual transmission?


anybody tried removing their manual shift knob? the leather/rubber on mine has torn apart, im tryna get it fix on a upholstery shop IF it is possible to get it removed, geez it sucks livin in a 3rd world country we cant even afford a bnew car.




www.cruzetalk.com












How do I remove my shift knob?


I've been researching this forever and I can't find a straight answer. This is really annoying lol. Someone told me I have to unscrew it, which I've tried too. It's not budging. Thank you in advance Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App




www.cruzetalk.com





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/cruze/comments/gj2eu1


----------



## CCruze14 (Jun 11, 2020)

Not gonna lie, glad I found this! The material on the passenger side of my knob has worn a hole through it and my fidgeting keeps making it worse!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

My knob was worn out, and too tried seeing if it was threaded, being a June built 2012 it had the knurled shaft and the knob ended up falling off during a hard 1st to 2nd. 

All in all I prefer this knurled end as I can just hook the shaft with a finger during a shift, or use the heel of my thumb to push up.


----------

